# pyTivo w/ Roamio Plus



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Howdy-

I'm trying to get pyTivo to play with my Plus, but for some reason it's trying to connect to the "stream" IP address rather than the regular IP address.

Here's what I see in the log when I first start up pyTivo:


```
INFO:pyTivo:Last modified: Thu Aug 15 08:31:00 2013
INFO:pyTivo:Python: 2.7.2
INFO:pyTivo:System: Darwin-12.4.0-x86_64-i386-64bit
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Living Room
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Registering: Shows
INFO:pyTivo:pyTivo is ready.
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.108 [07/Sep/2013 21:15:16] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Shows&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=<BLAH> HTTP/1.1" 200 - <<<<< Roamio "regular" IP
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.108 [07/Sep/2013 21:15:16] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 - <<<<< Roamio "regular" IP
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.109 [07/Sep/2013 21:15:16] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 - <<<<< Roamio "streaming" IP
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.105 [07/Sep/2013 21:15:17] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 - <<<<< Tivo HD
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.106 [07/Sep/2013 21:16:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 - <<<<< Tivo HD
```
pyTivo seems to be latching onto the 192.168.1.109 IP as whenever I try to pull from the web interface I get:



> Unable to Connect to TiVo
> 
> pyTivo was unable to connect to the TiVo at 192.168.1.109.
> 
> This is most likely caused by an incorrect Media Access Key. Please return to the Settings page and double check your tivo_mak setting.


My MAK is correct as I am able to access my two Tivo HDs without any problems, and I can login to the "regular" IP (192.168.1.108) with the MAK.

Any ideas?

Running wmcbrine's branch from 8/15 on Mac OS X 10.8.4, if it matters.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Interesting. I think I understand what's going on here, but I'd like to hear if anyone else has this problem. I only have a standalone Stream to test with.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I do see my Roamio Plus Stream IP getting picked up as well but just so happens for me the Stream IP is picked up 1st which is why I don't run into trouble.

FYI: For both beacon & mdns broadcasts the Stream platform string contains "Silverstreak", so you could just ignore broadcasts with that in the platform name (that's what I'm doing in kmttg).


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

It picked up the right IP for me. I have a Pro.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I am having the same problem also. Seems to be hit or miss on which one it connects to. Sometimes a restart fixes it.


----------



## bmetz (Mar 23, 2004)

pyTivo is working fine for me on a Roamio Pro with push and pull using wired ethernet on the TiVo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

moyekj said:


> FYI: For both beacon & mdns broadcasts the Stream platform string contains "Silverstreak", so you could just ignore broadcasts with that in the platform name (that's what I'm doing in kmttg).


I'm not seeing that here, with my standalone Stream -- I just get "platform=tcd/Series4".

I have some other ideas, though... in the meantime, people who are affected by this might want to try disabling the old-style beacon system, by adding "beacon =" to the Server section of pyTivo.conf. That works for me here, to prevent my Stream from appearing in the list.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes I just checked and it looks like it's just old-style beacon that has "platform=tcd/SilverstreakEmbedded" broadcast (I didn't see any mdns broadcasts from the Stream).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I couldn't get my Stream to broadcast any old-style beacons. But, connecting to port 2190, I get tcd/Series4.

MDNS-wise, the Stream only announces _tivo-xcode and _http, and not _tivo-videos, which is why pyTivo ignores it. But the platform is still tcd/Series4.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I am not having this problem with my Pro, but I am also using a static address...


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Adding "beacon =" to my pyTivo.conf seems to have made it use the correct "regular" IP.

Though it seems to break access to my S3/Tivo HDs.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Smirks said:


> Though it seems to break access to my S3/Tivo HDs.


It shouldn't. Try rebooting them.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> It shouldn't. Try rebooting them.


 Probably one of those whose MDNS packets don't make it through the router properly and hence rely on beacon instead...


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

"beacon =" Did the trick. Also, got rid of the mini's from the device list, which was annoying. Thanks.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> It shouldn't. Try rebooting them.


No dice. Still can't see the HDs. Doesn't really matter though, they'll be disconnected and sold soon enough.

Thanks for getting the Plus viewable, though!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I promise that there is no _general_ issue with Series 3 models seeing pyTivo if only MDNS (Zeroconf) beacons are used. As moyekj says, it's more likely to be a problem with your network.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah, I can see my Tivo HD and Roamio fine. I didn't have to do anything special except change my pyTivo auto push to start going to my Roamio.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Since (I assume) a software update to my Stream, I see that it does now report itself as "tcd/Silverstreak". It also adds an "x" to the end of its TSN. But I'm not sure I can rely on these to develop a workaround.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I have no issues with my Pro but I give the Pro static addresses, the main Pro has a lower ip address than the static Stream address so the regular Pro address is found first.


----------

